# What would happen if you put too much too little formula in the bottle?



## Bingles

Just wondering. I have not done it but have thrown away bottle in the past cause I have lost count and always will throw them out but just wondering out of curiosity what does it do to the baby would it make them sick?


----------



## SJR

Bingles said:


> wondering out of curiosity what does it do to the baby would it make them sick?

Haven't done it myself but yes it would make the baby sick.


----------



## Rhiannon

too much powder will give them constipation and bad tummy. too little is nutritionally bad for them as its diluting the rest of the mix xxx


----------



## SaraAbi

We've been told to add an extra ounce of water to one of LO's bottles each day as she gets constipated and won't drink water. 
I think too little formula once in a while as a mistake won't do them any harm.


----------



## babybel

Too much and they might get constipated and too little and may get the runs. I was half asleep a few weeks ago and double dosed the bottle in the night, she drank half (prob was too thick to drink the other half) and went back to sleep. I panicked in the morning when realised there were two dispenser compartments empty and only one bottle used and called Drs but they said it would be fine and not to make a habit of it! lol

I felt awful and in fact it didnt have any effect on her at all. Make sure im very careful in the night now

xx


----------



## Bingles

babybel said:


> Too much and they might get constipated and too little and may get the runs. I was half asleep a few weeks ago and double dosed the bottle in the night, she drank half (prob was too thick to drink the other half) and went back to sleep. I panicked in the morning when realised there were two dispenser compartments empty and only one bottle used and called Drs but they said it would be fine and not to make a habit of it! lol
> 
> I felt awful and in fact it didnt have any effect on her at all. Make sure im very careful in the night now
> 
> xx

Ah yes thats very easy done I nearly did that myself just copped it at the last min but when your tired its easy missed


----------



## OmarsMum

If I loose count, it's always + or - 1 scope. I just give him the bottle as it doesn't happen frequently. Sometimes I also add extra 1 oz of water to feeds as Omar doesn't like water.


----------



## blahblahblah

If it's one scoop out once in a while it won't hurt. If you do it every bottle or every day it could cause problems. Too much would be constipation, too little could mean lower weight gain.

Don't worry if it's a one off!


----------



## Bingles

Thanks for the replys as I say I havent done it but its good to know its not a disaster if I do ever do it. xx


----------



## smokey

If you think you have put too much in the safest to chuck it ( I have gone through so much because of this)as the sodium level would be quite high and would dehydrate them
but if you think you are a bit short as long as its only by 1 scope and not everytime you make a bottle then a one off wont do hardly anything (could give runs if done everytime) 
3 of LO feeds a day I put half a scoope short in because he suffers with realy thick very dark green pasty poo and strains alot to go, its only made it a little better but I dont want to reduce it too much and at least hes stoped straining


----------

